

Economist Espresso daily briefing for smartphones - plg
http://www.economist.com/blogs/newsbook/2014/11/economist-espresso

======
plg
Subscription fee + highly curated content + no ads (I think?) ... maybe this
is the future of the newspaper business in the digital economy?

